# 193 Acre Lease Oglethorpe County



## slow-man (Sep 15, 2005)

193 acres

power
building
80 acres mature hardwoods
rest in 10 year old pines
swamp
Interior Roads 

Contact 704-243-0987 for info.


----------



## sweatequity (Sep 15, 2005)

*how much?*

gotta price?


----------



## gabowman (Sep 15, 2005)

PM me with location and details. I'm looking for a small tract like that for me and my son and possibly one more.

GB


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 16, 2005)

*Slow-Man*

Interested, keep me in mind if other deals fall through

Neal


----------



## Model70 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Slow-man you have PM*

Check your PMs


----------



## sweatequity (Sep 16, 2005)

*man*

wish it were available this summer.  Let me know if there are no takers this year.


----------



## Model70 (Sep 19, 2005)

*Any body heard back on this tract ????*

Is this still available ???  I have called but not heard back....


----------



## dherrin (Sep 20, 2005)

*Leased*

I leased this property.If anybody is interested in joining a small club i may have 1 or 2 spots left.


----------



## Craig Knight (Sep 21, 2005)

How much are the dues?


----------



## dherrin (Sep 21, 2005)

*Dues*

Total of 3 members at $735.00 for 1 year. Great land with hardwoods and swamp bottoms and lots of bedding area's. Call me we can talk about it. 678-592-2405


----------

